# B6 and LP - lengthened too much?



## RunAddict (Oct 30, 2012)

I am on my 6th PPAF, nursing my 18 month old, and have been TTC for 3 months now. The past 2 months I've had 33 day cycles but O'ing on CD 24/25. Two months ago I started taking B6, and this month I O'd on CD16 and am currently on CD30 with no sign of AF.

Would B6 have moved UP my ovulation date rather than kept it the same and made my LP longer? I've been taking 300 mg/day. I tested at 12 DPO and got BFN. Today would be 14 DPO and I got BFN on an IC with FMU.

Help! Should I stop B6?!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

B6 can lengthen your LP. It sounds like your LP was fairly short before, less than 10 days. So longer is better. I don't know if it can affect your O day. Any other B6 experts out there?


----------



## RunAddict (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes it's so weird, I thought it would lengthen my LP and therefore my cycle, but it just moved UP my O date.


----------



## Starfish11 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RunAddict*
> 
> Yes it's so weird, I thought it would lengthen my LP and therefore my cycle, but it just moved UP my O date.


Everything I have read about B6 (which I am taking to lengthen my LP, too) indicates that it's supposed to just lengthen your LP. But, I've found lots of anecdotal stuff from women who say that it has moved up their ovulation date. In many ways, it makes sense that it would be a reciprocal relationship, you know?


----------

